# ER Nurse Invents New Way To Sanitize Hands



## TrmaGrl220 (Dec 13, 2007)

An ER nurse finds herself being tested for all sorts of nasty blood and body fluid diseases.  On her way out of an ER one day for a break, she notices some left over blood on her hand from the last patient.  How does the lazy butt take care of it? LICK IT OFF!  Thats right, she licked it right off her hand, not knowing whose it was or where it came from.  So she ended up in the blood lab running test for all sorts of nasty north town diseases!

Lesson learned?
Don't be a stupid lazy nurse, just wash it off and most importantly.. of ALL the things we learn in the health industry...
BSI!!!


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 13, 2007)

How many times have we seen a nurse or tech start or remove an IV without gloves?


----------



## KillTank (Dec 18, 2007)

hahaha, wow! makes you wonder how some of these people pass nursing school!


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 28, 2007)

I was on my clinical time when i saw this one.... a nurse was giving a tetanus i believe.... she has gloves on and looks professional until she jabs the needle into the bed then proceeds to give it to the 9 yr old patient who was also a child of a nurse who was also my classmate! when we both went to stop her she pushes us aside and says "im a nurse i know what im doing" im still baffled by it!


----------



## thowle (Dec 29, 2007)

Good gosh, "lick it off", that's a little over the edge.. I mean, she could have choosen to "wipe it" on her pants, but licking it off... that's just down right weird.


----------



## TrmaGrl220 (Dec 30, 2007)

no kidding!! absolutely gross! This is why I hate nurses.  They ThInK they know everything and that they can do what they want.  Invincible.  My doctor has a nurse I can't stand.. she tried to do an iv puncture on me one time.. without gloves! She complained.."but i can't feel the vein..." and I'm thinking.. "I'm a paramedic, I do it ALL the stinkin time with gloves... its not THAT hard.. if you can't do it.. get someone who CAN!

nurses have always rubbed me wrong. I'm going to nursing school in about 2 years.. if I have to stand uip and say why i'm there, it surely wont be to make friends!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 30, 2007)

TrmaGrl220 said:


> nurses have always rubbed me wrong. I'm going to nursing school in about 2 years.. if I have to stand uip and say why i'm there, it surely wont be to make friends!




Couple of hints from a Paramedic and Nursing instructor. I would advise to  drop the attitude, as they will ask you ..."_if your profession was so great, why are you and so many leaving it ?"..._ Remember, you will be entering their world, not vice versa. Also nursing school is *much* different than Paramedic school and are not as tolerate in behavior and attitudes, they have plenty that are in-line to enter... and truthfully do not have no problem removing someone out for it (yes, they can, again much different than EMS). Which is quite the opposite in EMS. I also suggest making friends as much as possible otherwise one will have a difficult time while in school.. again it is much different than Paramedic class. Personally, nursing instructors are not impressed by Paramedics. They see a lot of ego's and attitudes that accompany non-educated and isolated experienced students. Remember to teach in nursing, one has to have the least a Masters/Graduate degree and dependent upon school a Doctorate level maybe preferred. 

Trust me, I have seen stupidity in both professions. There is plenty muck. Attempt not to categorize one or another. Unfortunately in EMS; we do not even have a way to verify our education level. 

R/r 911


----------



## paccookie (Dec 30, 2007)

TrmaGrl220 said:


> no kidding!! absolutely gross! This is why I hate nurses.  They ThInK they know everything and that they can do what they want.  Invincible.
> 
> nurses have always rubbed me wrong. I'm going to nursing school in about 2 years.. if I have to stand uip and say why i'm there, it surely wont be to make friends!



I'm probably not the only one wondering this, but why are you planning to go to nursing school when you obviously hold such contempt for nurses?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 31, 2007)

Agreed, when you post something so hateful about an entire profession, it speaks more to your attitude than it does to the shortcomings of the profession.  Good luck with nursing school.  If you think nurses are know it alls, just wait until you come up against a nursing instructor!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> If you think nurses are know it alls, just wait until you come up against a nursing instructor!



Actually, most I have seen will immediately tell you that they * do not presume to know it all*, however; they do know more than you!...


R/r 911


----------



## Nocturnal Medic Student (Jan 8, 2008)

Nocturnatrix said:


> I was on my clinical time when i saw this one.... a nurse was giving a tetanus i believe.... she has gloves on and looks professional until she jabs the needle into the bed then proceeds to give it to the 9 yr old patient who was also a child of a nurse who was also my classmate! when we both went to stop her she pushes us aside and says "im a nurse i know what im doing" im still baffled by it!



I was there for that.... It was at brookhaven right???


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes.... in gta


----------



## Nocturnal Medic Student (Jan 8, 2008)

Nocturnatrix said:


> Yes.... in gta



wow..... Small world!


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay licking blood off your hand that isnt yours is gross. However I have started and removed IV's without gloves... It wasnt that long ago that EMS didnt even use gloves.  Big deal!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Emtgirl21 said:


> Okay licking blood off your hand that isnt yours is gross. However I have started and removed IV's without gloves... It wasnt that long ago that EMS didnt even use gloves.  Big deal!




I agree many take BSI to another level,  as one that was before the era of gloves (>20 yrs. ago) I do believe many miss out the main reason we were such devices. One of the important reasons is for our *patients* behalf *not just ours*! Immunosuppressed patients cannot afford to be exposed to those that have potential bacteria, viral traces on the hands of healthcare workers. 

We need to remember protecting ourselves is a big deal if one gets exposed and possibly contract diseases such as Hepatitis (choose a letter), gonorrhea, HIV, MRSA, VISA, and any blood or body fluid exposure etc.. 

Personally, I do not see any nurse (real one that is) performing or doing as described. That is unless it is her own, (which is still gross) with all the repetitive education and classes we have to attend. I would not be surprised if it was a nurse tech or similar since they do not always understand the risks nor the possibility of exposure. Either way it was a foolish thing and risky thing to do; whomever did it. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 8, 2008)

yea, licking it off was just plain wrong, along with a serious danger to her health, you never know what a person has...it's so simple to use BSI so do it!


----------



## KillTank (Jan 10, 2008)

im one to talk, this past weekend I was cleaning a bloody long board with no gloves. i realized my mistake washed my hands untill they where bleach white


----------

